
Atebits 2.0 - andycroll
http://www.atebits.com/news/atebits-2-0/
======
toadburglar
I simply do not understand the hype with this 'new app.' Yeh, Atebits created
the awesome Tweetie but then it went downhill fast after its acquisition.
Don't get me wrong, I would have done the same there, but the track records
speaks for itself, what makes this app any different that he won't sell out
again, and support won't be dropped the second a better offer comes in?

